# Global Thread :Driver waits 5 minutes but wont get pax "No Show" fee..



## Uberchampion (Oct 17, 2015)

It looks like Uber is trying to phase out the cancellation fee that drivers collect when a passenger doesnt show up after a 5+ minute wait. 

In Toronto they wont pay it out anymore unless you continuously complain. 

What do you guys think?


----------



## Ubergirlzz (Dec 31, 2016)

Uberchampion said:


> It looks like Uber is trying to phase out the cancellation fee that drivers collect when a passenger doesnt show up after a 5+ minute wait.
> 
> In Toronto they wont pay it out anymore unless you continuously complain.
> 
> What do you guys think?


Yep - happened to me. Last night, I had 3 no-shows, and they didn't show up on my fares. It's think it's crap. If Uber is going to pull this stunt, then I'll wait 1 min. and take off. To heck with waiting 5 minutes.


----------



## ginseng41 (Nov 30, 2014)

I've had 6 this week. I've gotten paid for 3 of them now. Inot several of my emails I get the "we are aware of the problem " statement. If this happens I'll be leaving at 3 minutes as 90% of passengers who aren't there at 3 minutes don't show at all


----------



## Ubergirlzz (Dec 31, 2016)

ginseng41 said:


> I've had 6 this week. I've gotten paid for 3 of them now. Inot several of my emails I get the "we are aware of the problem " statement. If this happens I'll be leaving at 3 minutes as 90% of passengers who aren't there at 3 minutes don't show at all


They're probably doing it on purpose, hoping we won't notice (or complain). It's all about the pax and to heck with the drivers. Uber needs to start treating their drivers better! Without US, there IS no Uber.


----------



## Do tell (Nov 11, 2016)

ginseng41 said:


> I've had 6 this week. I've gotten paid for 3 of them now. Inot several of my emails I get the "we are aware of the problem " statement. If this happens I'll be leaving at 3 minutes as 90% of passengers who aren't there at 3 minutes don't show at all


Here is what the text looks like as posted from another member.


----------



## Do tell (Nov 11, 2016)

Ubergirlzz said:


> They're probably doing it on purpose, hoping we won't notice (or complain). It's all about the pax and to heck with the drivers. Uber needs to start treating their drivers better! Without US, there IS no Uber.


Supposedly,uber is losing money hand-over-fist or is it fist-over-hand.I'm not sure.LOL

Maybe uber figures this is the only way they can actually make a profit.By stealing from the drivers.

It really is a shame.Because all they have to do is raise their rates and they'll make more money.But not according to their philosophy.Lower rates equals more rides which equals more profit.LOL


----------



## I_Like_Spam (May 10, 2015)

I think that Uber needs a consistent policy on this, so that passengers know when they will be charged and drivers know when they will receive the fee.

This is a half a$$ed middling ground, apparently the passengers really don't want to pay it and Uber is sympathetic to their plight because some passengers think they are being taken advantage of and Uber will lose good will.


----------



## Do tell (Nov 11, 2016)

Uberchampion said:


> It looks like Uber is trying to phase out the cancellation fee that drivers collect when a passenger doesnt show up after a 5+ minute wait.
> 
> In Toronto they wont pay it out anymore unless you continuously complain.
> 
> What do you guys think?


I think people like to complain.So uber is only trying to make us happy.lol


----------



## Ubergirlzz (Dec 31, 2016)

Do tell said:


> Supposedly,uber is losing money hand-over-fist or is it fist-over-hand.I'm not sure.LOL
> 
> Maybe uber figures this is the only way they can actually make a profit.By stealing from the drivers.
> 
> It really is a shame.Because all they have to do is raise their rates and they'll make more money.But not according to their philosophy.Lower rates equals more rides which equals more profit.LOL


No, no, no....they have it all wrong. Lower rates means pax who are lax (hey that rhymed!) and who will be 'no shows' and have a general "not give a damn" attitude. Uber should RAISE the rates slightly. Not only would pax still use Uber, but it sure as hell would make us drivers happier. And I believe we'd get a better quality of pax, too.


----------



## Do tell (Nov 11, 2016)

I_Like_Spam said:


> Uber will lose good will.


 Uber lost good will with their first price cut years ago.LOL


----------



## Malik1 (Nov 16, 2016)

Maybe Uber is trying to drop the prices by this step. They will also money. Drivers are not paid for waiting. I consider this as a pay cut.


----------



## Hogg (Feb 7, 2016)

I noticed my cancellations weren't showing up in my trip history and contacted the company about it. I got a reply that they were aware of a "Global technical problem" that was affecting us. They paid me for the first one I complained about but they owe me for three more. I suppose they're exposing themselves to some liability here.


----------



## istravisthewizardofoz (Feb 28, 2016)

You can bet Uber has collected the no show fee. They just won't pay it to the drivers. They are losing money hand over fist.


----------



## Do tell (Nov 11, 2016)

I only have one question for this thread.Who is the one troll that voted yes.LOL


----------



## unPat (Jul 20, 2016)

Uber is probably testing if it can get away with this without people noticing it.


----------



## DollarStoreChauffeur (Sep 12, 2016)

unPat said:


> Uber is probably testing if it can get away with this without people noticing it.


Yeah, probably just a test run to gather some data. Will the ants keep rolling?

Now the question is, what do drivers do when this crap happens? I think we need to hear from the Houston contingent as I believe they did a long stint without late cancellation fees.


----------



## Do tell (Nov 11, 2016)

istravisthewizardofoz said:


> You can bet Uber has collected the no show fee. They just won't pay it to the drivers. They are losing money hand over fist.


Or maybe it was Hannover Fist from Heavy Metal.lol.


----------



## Ubergirlzz (Dec 31, 2016)

Do tell said:


> I only have one question for this thread.Who is the one troll that voted yes.LOL
> View attachment 91871


LOL! Probably someone from Corporate trolling these threads.


----------



## Ubergirlzz (Dec 31, 2016)

Malik1 said:


> Maybe Uber is trying to drop the prices by this step. They will also money. Drivers are not paid for waiting. I consider this as a pay cut.


If Uber drops the cancellation fees, then I won't wait for pax. I will cancel the ride after 1 min. The pax better have their asses at the curb waiting.


----------



## Trump Economics (Jul 29, 2015)

Uberchampion said:


> It looks like Uber is trying to phase out the cancellation fee that drivers collect when a passenger doesnt show up after a 5+ minute wait.
> 
> In Toronto they wont pay it out anymore unless you continuously complain.
> 
> What do you guys think?


I think...this sounds about right. Give it time -- before you know it, you'll be paying them to work.


----------



## RussellP (Dec 9, 2016)

I contacted Uber on Saturday Night about missing cancellations... They just finally contacted me back and asked me to provide the specific details about each trip... Like I remember that now? Alls I know is I had atleast 3 No-Show cancellations on Friday and Saturday and not one showing in my Trip History... Why they gotta act ignorant of the issue now? 

When I thought I couldn't lose any more respect for the company, they manage to 1-up themselves...


----------



## MSUGrad9902 (Jun 8, 2016)

I think a screenshot of the trip before the cancellation shouldn't be necessary but now is. They credited me two cancellations from Friday night. I had text messages with the times indicated and locations saved in google maps, so that helped, but the trips just disappeared which was a little unnerving.


----------



## Sloven1 (Jan 20, 2017)

The Great Houdini said:


> As info, this calculation was not in effect at 2:30pm. Also have been told that in early 2017, Atlanta drivers will no longer be receiving trip cancellation fees when a rider is a no show after 5 minutes when the driver cancels the trip. Apparently, the Uber IPO is slated for spring 2017 and most of these changes are being done to make UBER financials more attractive to investors and to increase revenue ratios.


So maybe it wasn't a glitch after all. This quote is from an UberEats thread from Nov. 2016


----------



## RaleighUber (Dec 4, 2016)

Notice that Uber says "they are working to resolve it." 

Notice what they don't say: "You will get the fee shortly."
"Once the problem is resolved, we'll review your account to add back in all missed fees." 

Keep a list. Request each and every cancellation fee be paid repeatedly until done. They love to "resolve" issues by partially paying you waht you are owed and hope you don't notice/ give up.


----------



## paulmsr (Jul 12, 2016)

I had a PAX yesterday get in my car and get out within 3 minutes after arguing w/ someone. I had already hit begin trip so i wasnt able to cancel, so i hit end trip. Uber quickly (within 10 minutes) refunded their money for trip never starting saying I should have cancelled. Have contacted twice now asking that I be given the cancellation fee since the PAX was IN MY CAR!! Still no word.


----------



## yojimboguy (Mar 2, 2016)

Uber just brought cancel fees back into my market a couple months ago, after cancelling them a year or so ago. Late night drunk student pickups make for 15-20% no show rate.


----------



## PBehan (Nov 17, 2016)

I had this happen me this weekend, same guy actually. Waited over 5 mins, called and texted him and got nothing. So cancelled and drove off, but got the request from same guy and same thing happened. These never showed up in my fares so contacted uber about it. 3 times I had to explain myself to customer support, absolute joke. 

Interestingly enough another passenger cancelled after I got to the location. This showed up in my fares and was fairly compensated. So it appears of the driver cancels they don't pay you shit.


----------



## DollarStoreChauffeur (Sep 12, 2016)

Sloven1 said:


> So maybe it wasn't a glitch after all. This quote is from an UberEats thread from Nov. 2016


I knew it! Here is how you handle this scheme:

https://uberpeople.net/threads/heres-how-you-handle-uber-not-paying-late-fees.135253/#post-2008443


----------



## Brooklyn Louis (Sep 5, 2016)

This happened to me 3 times over the weekend. When I complained the first time they said that I have been paid the correct amount and there were no missing cancellations.
When I complain the second time saying that I was concerned about the fact that there was no record of her there being any ride and then I did in fact have 3 cancellations where I waited over 7 minutes they relented and paid me my $11.
What concerns me most about this is the fact that they don't have any record of these rights or a hiding the rides from us. Cancellation should show in our trip history no matter what the case may be...


----------



## MSUGrad9902 (Jun 8, 2016)

Yes they should, which tells me they had an app glitch and not a nefarious purpose behind it. If they were going to simply stop paying cancellation fees the trip history wouldn't disappear like that. Here's to hoping anyway.


----------



## JimKE (Oct 28, 2016)

I think it's just another glitch with the app. Uber is trying to do too many things with both the driver app and the rider app. Every time they change one little thing, it messes up something else.

But I agree with Ubergirlzz -- if they actually eliminate the cancellation charge, I will eliminate waiting.


----------



## MSUGrad9902 (Jun 8, 2016)

What if instead of paying the $5 after the first five mins, they paid $1 per minute starting at minute 6? I'd wait longer, that's for sure. You'd get the $5 after 10 mins but then you could get $10 for 15 mins. That might make me wait 15 mins.


----------



## yojimboguy (Mar 2, 2016)

MSUGrad9902 said:


> What if instead of paying the $5 after the first five mins, they paid $1 per minute starting at minute 6? I'd wait longer, that's for sure. You'd get the $5 after 10 mins but then you could get $10 for 15 mins. That might make me wait 15 mins.


Oh yeah, when do you officially cancel? I'd sit there all night and wait if I was paid $60 an hour for it.


----------



## MSUGrad9902 (Jun 8, 2016)

They'll never do it. If they capped it at $7 for x I'd probably wait long enough to get the $7.


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

MSUGrad9902 said:


> They'll never do it. If they capped it at $7 for x I'd probably wait long enough to get the $7.


Agreed some drivers pull around the corner to get cancel fees. Making it lucrative is a bad idea.


----------



## Grahamcracker (Nov 2, 2016)

Take a screenshot of the way bill before you cancel. It has all the trip information in it.

This has happened to me as well but after several emails and days, I have gotten my money.


----------



## JimKE (Oct 28, 2016)

Shangsta said:


> Agreed some drivers pull around the corner to get cancel fees. Making it lucrative is a bad idea.


I'm sure you are right, but those abusers would be easy to detect by their high cancellation rates. Driving around the corner to create a cancellation has no value if you do it once a day; you have to do it a lot to make it worthwhile.

But from the driver's perspective, we get paid for seats in seats moving A to B. If there is nobody in our car, we are not making money...and never will. If there is no consequence for the pax to piddle around, people will be people. The five-minute wait (2 minutes for Poo) is quite reasonable. The $5 cancellation fee is quite reasonable.

Uber's biggest problem is neither their drivers nor their riders. It's their fetish with trying to jam too many things into their app that have nothing to do with A to B. Look at the app/server problems we have with Uber. I have NONE of those with Lyft...zero, zip, nada.

Uber is loosing market share to Lyft in Miami simply because Lyft's app works and Uber's doesn't.


----------



## mikes424 (May 22, 2016)

Ubergirlzz said:


> No, no, no....they have it all wrong. Lower rates means pax who are lax (hey that rhymed!) and who will be 'no shows' and have a general "not give a damn" attitude. Uber should RAISE the rates slightly. Not only would pax still use Uber, but it sure as hell would make us drivers happier. And I believe we'd get a better quality of pax, too.


Should also raise the no show fee.


----------



## The Ombudsman (Nov 2, 2016)

Had a no-show today, cancelled after five minutes, got the fee.


----------



## Fishchris (Aug 31, 2016)

Who were the three people who said they should get rid it, and why ???

Should they cut your base pay in half too ? Do we need a poll for this as well ?

Duh....


----------



## Do tell (Nov 11, 2016)

Fishchris said:


> Who were the three people who said they should get rid it, and why ???
> 
> Should they cut your base pay in half too ? Do we need a poll for this as well ?
> 
> Duh....


I was going to ask the same question.But if I did,more people would vote yes.lol


----------



## JimKE (Oct 28, 2016)

I got my fee today, after several emails. I'm sure they are aware they have a problem with the app or some glitch in the ride processing.


----------



## Jesusdrivesuber (Jan 5, 2017)

Lol, I doubt Travis would eliminate the fee, that opens up a world of troll requests, kids will have a soiree with uber drivers for shits and giggles.


----------



## Lyle (Nov 11, 2015)

I got a pickup and the rider cancelled at the 5 min mark. Came in at 1;04 and cancelled at 1:09. I hit should have gotten cancellation fee request and a day later got canned response , Bla blah about system automatically applies fee etc,etc. Unless rider is sitting there with a stopwatch and cancels at 4 min, 59 sec. this is BS. trouble is I was on Interstate and had to drive a few miles to next exit to turn around. lost 1/4 hour and gas for nothing.


----------



## Doowop (Jul 10, 2016)

When, after numerous emails to them, Uber states that they have corrected their error and that you will be paid on your next weeks statement, check that statement. You just might find the fee missing again. They"re betting you will not check. Been there. Not a Glitch in my opinion.


----------



## JimKE (Oct 28, 2016)

Doowop said:


> When, after numerous emails to them, Uber states that they have corrected their error and that you will be paid on your next weeks statement, check that statement. You just might find the fee missing again. They"re betting you will not check. Been there. Not a Glitch in my opinion.


Mine is there, but you're right -- always check.


----------



## Poopy54 (Sep 6, 2016)

Do tell said:


> I only have one question for this thread.Who is the one troll that voted yes.LOL
> View attachment 91871


HAHA now its 7.....prolly pax's trolling the forums


----------



## I_Like_Spam (May 10, 2015)

Uber is certainly going to reduce the cancel fee. Right now, in many places, drivers can get more for a cancel than they get for a minimum trip.

That's a situation which is ripe for gamesmanship from crafty partners, and I'm sure some have done that.


----------



## JesusisLord777 (Dec 4, 2016)

It appears to be working. I had to cancel today, and I got my fee.


----------



## PBehan (Nov 17, 2016)

So 5 minutes is the golden rule here it seems. Here's a response I got about requesting a cancelation fee:

_Sorry to hear your frustrations here. We've rechecked this trip and determined that it was cancelled by the rider few seconds away from the 5-minute cancellation time so the cancellation fee was not automatically applied. Please take note that the system takes every second into account when applying a cancellation fee so the riders will also be charged fairly. Here's the time stamp for your reference:

3:*32:54*am UTC - requested
3:32:59am UTC - accepted
3:36:37am UTC - arrived
3:*37:29*am UTC - canceled by driver

No worries though, we've adjusted the fare and applied a cancellation fee as a one-time exception so you can be compensated for your time and effort. Hope this helps lessen your worries about this trip's fare. If we can help you with anything else, please let us know.
_
If that is the case I am most certainly not rushing anywhere to pick up anybody now. I hate the fact that they like to appear as the good guy by giving a measly 3.75 to the driver as a once off...


----------



## yojimboguy (Mar 2, 2016)

PBehan said:


> So 5 minutes is the golden rule here it seems. Here's a response I got about requesting a cancelation fee:
> 
> _Sorry to hear your frustrations here. We've rechecked this trip and determined that it was cancelled by the rider few seconds away from the 5-minute cancellation time so the cancellation fee was not automatically applied. Please take note that the system takes every second into account when applying a cancellation fee so the riders will also be charged fairly. Here's the time stamp for your reference:
> 
> ...


I don't understand. Is this some kind of surprise to you? They pay after you wait for 5 minutes, not 4 minutes, not 4 minutes and 30 seconds, ...

And they WERE being a good guy by explaining the rules in more detail, and then giving you the fee anyway as a gesture of good will. And THIS pisses you off?


----------



## PBehan (Nov 17, 2016)

yojimboguy said:


> I don't understand. Is this some kind of surprise to you? They pay after you wait for 5 minutes, not 4 minutes, not 4 minutes and 30 seconds, ...
> 
> And they WERE being a good guy by explaining the rules in more detail, and then giving you the fee anyway as a gesture of good will. And THIS pisses you off?


Yeah it does piss me off. First of all I question their time stamps, mainly because I have no way of verifying this and just have to take their word. They could conveniently shave off a few seconds if they really wanted to. Secondly, it's growing on number of issues lately. I've had to fight tooth and nail over cancelation fees this week and I'm beyond it at this point. So I'm annoyed that they seem to follow the rules only when it suits them. Rules are put in place to enable a fair playing field for everyone involved, but you're right.... they are most certainly the good guy in all of this.


----------



## yojimboguy (Mar 2, 2016)

Then get a way to verify this. Get a stopwatch app and cancel after 5 minutes has clearly passed. It's one thing to imagine Uber is screwing you over because they can, but it's a whole different thing to KNOW it.


----------



## PBehan (Nov 17, 2016)

yojimboguy said:


> Then get a way to verify this. Get a stopwatch app and cancel after 5 minutes has clearly passed. It's one thing to imagine Uber is screwing you over because they can, but it's a whole different thing to KNOW it.


Well I think we already KNOW


----------



## yojimboguy (Mar 2, 2016)

You just said you have no way to verify. But ... you KNOW.

That makes you ... not very smart.


----------



## PBehan (Nov 17, 2016)

Sarcasm. Apparently it's not for everyone.


----------



## yojimboguy (Mar 2, 2016)

Nor is intelligence.


----------



## MSUGrad9902 (Jun 8, 2016)

Text upon arrival "I'm here when you are ready" Text 5 mins after your initial text "Do you still need a ride" Then cancel if no response. You have time stamps on your text messages you can screenshot if you need to.


----------



## ginseng41 (Nov 30, 2014)

Why on earth text them. Uber is supposed to be sending them a driver is here message. I only text on arrival if there are tons of cars or a high surge. Otherwise, 5 minutes and cancel


----------



## Shana (Oct 20, 2016)

Ubergirlzz said:


> Yep - happened to me. Last night, I had 3 no-shows, and they didn't show up on my fares. It's think it's crap. If Uber is going to pull this stunt, then I'll wait 1 min. and take off. To heck with waiting 5 minutes.


Screen shot your waybill before canceling.... I've had several disappear completely but that was my proof


----------



## MSUGrad9902 (Jun 8, 2016)

I text to keep track of the time and also to have evidence that I contacted the pax in case anybody questions the cancellation fee. Now that these trips disappeared I'm going to start screen-shotting the trip request just in case. A preloaded text message takes less than 5 seconds to send. 6 taps on the phone - clipboard, contact, text, more, quick response, message.


----------



## PBehan (Nov 17, 2016)

MSUGrad9902 said:


> Text upon arrival "I'm here when you are ready" Text 5 mins after your initial text "Do you still need a ride" Then cancel if no response. You have time stamps on your text messages you can screenshot if you need to.


This is a very good idea, normally I send the text when I arrive. If nothing after 5 mins then I normally call. Admittedly I normally wait about 7 or 8 before calling


----------



## PBehan (Nov 17, 2016)

Well actually, I normally only wait that time if it's not busy.


----------



## Blackout 702 (Oct 18, 2016)

PBehan said:


> Yeah it does piss me off. First of all I question their time stamps, mainly because I have no way of verifying this and just have to take their word.


You question something for no reason that you don't even bother to verify.



PBehan said:


> They could conveniently shave off a few seconds if they really wanted to.


You're mad because they have the ability to do something but you have no idea if they're actually doing it, because again you can't be bothered to check?



PBehan said:


> Secondly, it's growing on number of issues lately.


It's not growing on anything if it's not actually happening.



PBehan said:


> I'm annoyed that they seem to follow the rules only when it suits them.


So you admit that they are following the rules.



PBehan said:


> but you're right.... they are most certainly the good guy in all of this.


He never said that. When you sarcastically agree with a made-up statement to try to make someone else look foolish, it occasionally has the opposite effect.


----------



## VegasR (Oct 18, 2016)

So, to summarize, all you have to do to get paid your agreed upon wage is, carry a stop watch and time every passenger down to the second. Send at least two texts, and screencap and save them. Note the name and time of every no show.

Then exchange 2-4 e-mails with Uber support, relaying that information and asking to be paid. 

For this, you get $3.75 that you were promised to get automatically.

These are the things that cause me to factor in the chance future class action settlements into my wages. Sometime in 2023, I'm going to cash a check for $6.87.


----------



## VegasR (Oct 18, 2016)

This is obvious, but don't no show someone just because you can. Do it if it's +ev. 

If you're out in the burbs and need a ping to get back into town, wait. If you are at a hotspot and will get another ping without having to move your car, have your thumb hovering over the cancel button.


----------



## Blackout 702 (Oct 18, 2016)

VegasR said:


> So, to summarize, all you have to do to get paid your agreed upon wage is, carry a stop watch and time every passenger down to the second. Send at least two texts, and screencap and save them. Note the name and time of every no show.
> 
> Then exchange 2-4 e-mails with Uber support, relaying that information and asking to be paid.
> 
> ...


It does seem like screenshots of literally everything that we do as drivers is our best bet for dispute resolution. Sad but true.


----------



## babalu (Dec 16, 2015)

You all are highly educated Toronto uber drivers and driving for uber just for fun or donate the money you are making to charities like khitam. Why do you need cancellation fee for... Just move on for next ping...


----------



## PBehan (Nov 17, 2016)

Blackout 702 said:


> You question something for no reason that you don't even bother to verify.


Why should I have to verify? I have better things to be doing than noticing the timestamps from their super reliable app.



Blackout 702 said:


> You're mad because they have the ability to do something but you have no idea if they're actually doing it, because again you can't be bothered to check?


I did check, of what I could check. Should I pepper the passenger with texts and calls to have a timestamp? Sometimes it's cancelled before I could possibly go that route even if I wanted to. They see far more data than we do, and sometimes a little more data within the app would be a nice thing for drivers.



Blackout 702 said:


> It's not growing on anything if it's not actually happening.


Yes it is actually. I was not the only one not to receive compensation for no shows over the weekend, so that has crept into my rant for sure. They are shady at best, if you don't agree with that well then that's fine.



Blackout 702 said:


> So you admit that they are following the rules.


On this occasion by the skin of their teeth, but see aforementioned comment about them not following the rules. I'm still waiting for compensation regarding last weeks payouts so jumped the gun on this.



Blackout 702 said:


> He never said that. When you sarcastically agree with a made-up statement to try to make someone else look foolish, it occasionally has the opposite effect.


Thanks for the input, as a newbie to the forum I'll know better for next time.


----------



## Tenderloin (Sep 5, 2016)

babalu said:


> You all are highly educated Toronto uber drivers and driving for uber just for fun or donate the money you are making to charities like khitam. Why do you need cancellation fee for... Just move on for next ping...


Or donate it to sacramento drivers


----------



## NASCAR1991 (Mar 26, 2016)

Pull up. Call right away...see what they say.
If they dont answer..cancel.
Dont know why you all sittinh there waitimg like cats waiting for some food


----------



## roadman (Nov 14, 2016)

Uberchampion said:


> It looks like Uber is trying to phase out the cancellation fee that drivers collect when a passenger doesnt show up after a 5+ minute wait.
> 
> In Toronto they wont pay it out anymore unless you continuously complain.
> 
> What do you guys think?


If they remove cancel fee I will just start the meter as soon as I arrive. Either way I am getting paid for doing my part. I am not going to email them 100 times each day that's for sure.

They aren't sending me there, then when i get there, then the pax don't come out, and then not paying me. I don't think for a moment they will send out their own SDC's to go anywhere unless it will make them something why should we be any different.


----------



## roadman (Nov 14, 2016)

NASCAR1991 said:


> Pull up. Call right away...see what they say.
> If they dont answer..cancel.
> Dont know why you all sittinh there waitimg like cats waiting for some food


cancel fee is the best money you can make. never contact pax.


----------



## Blackout 702 (Oct 18, 2016)

roadman said:


> If they remove cancel fee I will just start the meter as soon as I arrive. Either way I am getting paid for doing my part.


If you do that you'll earn about 4 cents and lose the ability to cancel without receiving a 1 star rating. Not worth it at all.


----------



## roadman (Nov 14, 2016)

Blackout 702 said:


> If you dao that you'll earn about 4 cents and lose the ability to cancel without receiving a 1 star rating. Not worth it at all.


The ride will be a minimum trip I will earn $4 which is the same I would get from a cancel fee here in DC. I assume we will both 1 star each other. I do enough rides 1 stars won't hurt me a bit. The 1 star will hurt them a lot more they aren't taking 50 rides per week.


----------



## Blackout 702 (Oct 18, 2016)

roadman said:


> The ride will be a minimum trip I will earn $4 which is the same I would get from a cancel fee here in DC. I assume we will both 1 star each other. I do enough rides 1 stars won't hurt me a bit. The 1 star will hurt them a lot more they aren't taking 50 rides per week.


Really though, there's no way that the few pennies you make by starting a ride early are worth even the tiniest consequence of any negative interaction with a rider that you may not wish to have in your vehicle. But to each their own.


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

roadman said:


> The ride will be a minimum trip I will earn $4 which is the same I would get from a cancel fee here in DC. I assume we will both 1 star each other. I do enough rides 1 stars won't hurt me a bit. The 1 star will hurt them a lot more they aren't taking 50 rides per week.


Wrong, Uber will deactivate you for starting a trip that never started.


----------



## yojimboguy (Mar 2, 2016)

PBehan said:


> Why should I have to verify? I have better things to be doing than noticing the timestamps from their super reliable app. ...


I already said you weren't very smart, but it's worse than that.

You verify _because you suspect they're cheating. _But no, that's not worth your time, because you would simply prefer to BELIEVE they're cheating.

You personify the Dunning-Kruger effect. You don't understand what that means, but that's to be expected.


----------



## Blackout 702 (Oct 18, 2016)

yojimboguy said:


> I already said you weren't very smart, but it's worse than that.
> 
> You verify _because you suspect they're cheating. _But no, that's not worth your time, because you would simply prefer to BELIEVE they're cheating.
> 
> You personify the Dunning-Kruger effect. You don't understand what that means, but that's to be expected.


Well that was harsh. But, um... yeah. What he said.


----------



## roadman (Nov 14, 2016)

Shangsta said:


> Wrong, Uber will deactivate you for starting a trip that never started.


Sure they will.


----------



## PBehan (Nov 17, 2016)

yojimboguy said:


> I already said you weren't very smart, but it's worse than that.
> 
> You verify _because you suspect they're cheating. _But no, that's not worth your time, because you would simply prefer to BELIEVE they're cheating.
> 
> You personify the Dunning-Kruger effect. You don't understand what that means, but that's to be expected.


There's enough evidence on these forums to suggest that they are cheating. I say suggest because I haven't verified, right? But that's OK, I'll continue to operate under the Dunning-Kruger effect to make you feel better buddy. Tell me this, if you're as smart as you like to believe you are, what the hell are you doing driving uber?


----------



## Blackout 702 (Oct 18, 2016)

PBehan said:


> Tell me this, if you're as smart as you like to believe you are, what the hell are you doing driving uber?


Because only dumb people can do your job, right?


----------



## PBehan (Nov 17, 2016)

Blackout 702 said:


> Because only dumb people can do your job, right?


Not what I was getting at, but glad to see you're adept at reading into that. You made it personal so just shooting back at you. Anyways, you already clarified my intellectual level, and I would like to believe that my view of the whole Uber thing is one of a average level. So with that, perhaps you are the one really question the dumbness of Uber drivers, no?

I'm done dealing with this forum if you're the type of individual who wants to shoot down and attack users that post their frustrations with Uber.


----------



## Blackout 702 (Oct 18, 2016)

PBehan said:


> Not what I was getting at, but glad to see you're adept at reading into that. You made it personal so just shooting back at you. Anyways, you already clarified my intellectual level, and I would like to believe that my view of the whole Uber thing is one of a average level. So with that, perhaps you are the one really question the dumbness of Uber drivers, no?
> 
> I'm done dealing with this forum if you're the type of individual who wants to shoot down and attack users that post their frustrations with Uber.


I asked a simple question in the spirit of clarity. Sorry you chose to take it personally.


----------



## PBehan (Nov 17, 2016)

Blackout 702 said:


> I asked a simple question in the spirit of clarity. Sorry you chose to take it personally.


Well you were backing up yojimboguy so apologies for thinking that you were attacking my intellecture level. No big deal I guess...


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

PBehan said:


> Well you were backing up yojimboguy so apologies for thinking that you were attacking my intellecture level. No big deal I guess...


Water under the bridge, I hope you stick around


----------



## PBehan (Nov 17, 2016)

Shangsta said:


> Water under the bridge, I hope you stick around


Yup, absolutely


----------



## Grahamcracker (Nov 2, 2016)

VegasR said:


> So, to summarize, all you have to do to get paid your agreed upon wage is, carry a stop watch and time every passenger down to the second. Send at least two texts, and screencap and save them. Note the name and time of every no show.
> 
> Then exchange 2-4 e-mails with Uber support, relaying that information and asking to be paid.
> 
> ...





Blackout 702 said:


> It does seem like screenshots of literally everything that we do as drivers is our best bet for dispute resolution. Sad but true.


Before you cancel the trip, take a screenshot of the way bill located at the bottom of the cancel/call rider screen. It has the time, date, location and name. Makes it a lot easier than trying to record anything at all.


----------



## brendon292 (Aug 2, 2016)

Grahamcracker said:


> Before you cancel the trip, take a screenshot of the way bill located at the bottom of the cancel/call rider screen. It has the time, date, location and name. Makes it a lot easier than trying to record anything at all.


I figured I'd try this with no-shows from now. Hasn't been working though. Every time I try, I get an error message.


----------



## Grahamcracker (Nov 2, 2016)

brendon292 said:


> I figured I'd try this with no-shows from now. Hasn't been working though. Every time I try, I get an error message.


Interesting, it works for me.


----------



## brendon292 (Aug 2, 2016)

Grahamcracker said:


> Interesting, it works for me.


Yeah, it usually works for me too. I haven't tried it in a few days, maybe it works again.


----------



## TheRealGnash (Jan 6, 2017)

Friends each with accounts each order Uber and cancel the one that doesn't get there first. One orders lyft the other orders Uber and cancels the one who doesn't get there first. I hear people talking. Usually girls in their early 20s. There should be more compensation for the driver. I get disgruntled when I find a nice cozy area to wait, get called and start out, get on a ramp to go somewhere I wouldn't be going and and they cancel. Rankles me. End up in a wierd area of town for no reason.


----------



## Blackout 702 (Oct 18, 2016)

Riders Champion said:


> Google is about to buy Lyft.
> Gamechanger.
> Uber and out.


Link or any supporting info would be much appreciated.


----------



## Blackout 702 (Oct 18, 2016)

Riders Champion said:


> CEO of Street Hawk, tech company in San Francisco told me this in the car as I took him to Sydney Airport in Australia.
> 
> Hardly proof but my oh my was it an interesting discussion!


You'd think that CEOs of Bay Area tech companies would know better than to mention ground shaking news like that to random strangers, but sure, sounds legit.


----------



## TheRealGnash (Jan 6, 2017)

Google is doing the autonomous car experiments with Uber here in Pittsburgh.


----------

